# ????



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Okay, here is my question...I would love to get a black moor, but the only tank that I could get that would work for me (because I ran out of room with my other fishies)  would be a 5 gallon tank. What do you think? Would it work??? :-D I don't think you could put more that one black moor in there, that is for sure. Would he get lonely???


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

No. A 5 gallon tank is simply not enough space for any type of goldfish


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

tooo small. Fancy goldfish need 20 gallons per fish, but i believe you can get away with adding only 10 gallons each additional fancy goldfish.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

All righty.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree. A 5 gallon tank is only suitable for bettas. A goldfish would be poisoned to death by it's ammonia as well as stunted from the tiny space. Black moors are one of the species of goldfish that tend to get huge. Some black moors can't even fit in a 20 gal tank. I know it's your dream, but you should wait until you can get a tank that can house one of these beautiful fish safely. In a proper tank you can watch this fish blossom into its full potential, and it will be with you for around 10 years.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree, 5 gallons is too small for alot of fish, more so goldfish. I actually just rescued a goldfish that has been stunted by a small tank. He is a comet goldfish they has lived in a 1.77 gallon for 1 1/2 years. :/
Here is a picture of him, see how his head is abnormally round and his body is mis-shapen.








(He is in a 10 gallon right now because he lacks the muscles to move very well, I am going to upgrade his tank once he swims a little better.)


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you're looking for a non betta that can go into your 5 gallon, you can get a dwarf puffer. Look into em. They have some quirks but are pretty easy to care for. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Olympia said:


> If you're looking for a non betta that can go into your 5 gallon, you can get a dwarf puffer. Look into em. They have some quirks but are pretty easy to care for.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok I looked up the dwarf puffer. I want one, they are so cute


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Comets get to be HUGE! That is what I want to avoid. Dwarf puffers are cute! Can they go with a couple female bettas and tetras?? My wal-mart carries puffer fish, but I don't know if they are dwarf puffers- I think they just call them puffer fish.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Tropical said:


> Comets get to be HUGE! That is what I want to avoid. Dwarf puffers are cute! Can they go with a couple female bettas and tetras?? My wal-mart carries puffer fish, but I don't know if they are dwarf puffers- I think they just call them puffer fish.


 I believe puffer need to be in their own groups or alone. I am not sure but I think Walmart sells two types, the figure eight puffer and the green spotted puffer. I think the one you want is the green spotted. Some puffers get kinda large for a 5g.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are probably DP's. However these guys are little terrors, youl really will only want one in a 5 gallon.
They have beaks, so can do a LOT of damage. They use the beaks to eat snails, their favorite food. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Yikes! Forget that idea!  Yeah, I think I'll wait on getting a 5 gallon...my dream is to get a huge tank and have goldfish. Then have my 10 gallon for the smaller fish.  Oh, and my betta too!!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That sounds like a better plan. If I may add, with goldfish, start as large as you can. I wouldn't start with a tank smaller than a 55 gallon. A 75 gal or larger would be better. I'm regretting not getting a 75 gal from the start. I can only have a max of 4 goldfish in my 55 gallon tank.


----------

